# Poland Ekstraklasa 25-30 Sep



## OddsPoster (Sep 24, 2013)

Soccer» Poland»Ekstraklasa



16:00 Zawisza - Zaglebie 2:0 2.14 3.16 3.44 19 
18:30 Wisla - Lechia Gdansk 3:0 2.19 3.12 3.39 19 

Tomorrow, 25 Sep 




16:00 Slask Wroclaw - Cracovia 1.55 3.78 6.02 19 
16:00 Widzew Lodz - Ruch 2.32 3.19 3.03 19 
18:30 Jagiellonia - Legia 4.26 3.45 1.82 18 

26 Sep 2013



18:30 Korona Kielce - Gornik Z. 2.90 3.20 2.39 18 

27 Sep 2013



18:30 Podbeskidzie - Piast Gliwice 2.56 3.10 2.76 3 

28 Sep 2013



13:30 Cracovia - Pogon Szczecin 2.35 3.23 2.78 2 
16:00 Ruch - Wisla 2.92 3.18 2.28 2 
18:30 Legia - Slask Wroclaw 1.87 3.33 3.90 2 

29 Sep 2013




13:30 Zaglebie - Jagiellonia 2.15 3.25 3.10 2 
16:00 Lech Poznan - Widzew Lodz 1.52 3.70 6.00 2 

30 Sep 2013



16:00 Gornik Z. - Zawisza 1.77 3.40 4.18 2 
18:30 Lechia Gdansk - Korona Kielce 1.77 3.40 4.18 2


----------



## keke1 (Jun 17, 2015)

thanks!


----------



## Andy987 (Jun 25, 2015)

Good one ..


----------



## KamilBettingPro (Sep 3, 2015)

Lets bet something new on Polish League.


----------

